# peek-a-boo!



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

sorry, I'm still taking photos of *everything* with new camera... and hence keep having to post cute ones! lol. And yes she's cross-eyed! lol. Moreso when she's trying to focus on something close... (ie the edge of the hidey-hole where a feather had been tempting her moments earlier!) She uses her right eye mostly (I'm used to ignoring where her left eye is pointing, cos she'll looking with her right eye!)


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

I am so enjoying your new camera. Keep the photos coming!


----------

